# Pet allergies



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Interesting article about the triggers for pet allergies.









Allergic to dogs? It may only be the males | CNN


Science is learning more every day about pet allergies, including why you might be allergic to only male dogs.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Very interesting. My boyfriend needs to be retested. Maybe these days they can identify more specifically what triggers him. But I know he is not one of the people that only reacts to males ?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Allergies are weird. I'm just extremely grateful I can have poodles of both sexes without suffering allergic asthma. I can't tolerate too many other breeds.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I"m pretty lucky when it comes to allergies. Most of mine are to grasses, oak trees and such. At times certain dog and or cats may cause my nose to run and I get dripping and cough a lot but a benadryl or such usually takes care of it. And I never get really bad to where it affects my daily living. My mom had tons of allergies, foods, bees everything, It too never stopped her and she carried a epi shot in her later years as with her her throat would close and she couldn't breathe . I look back now and wonder how she did the things she did, we always had the things she was allergic too and somehow we all made it thru. My one brother has really bad hay fever, yet he has a farm and bales hay himself. My dad and another sibling were lucky and have no allergies.. Two of my nieces were bless to have them pretty bad too. I think allergies are really weird and affect each person differently, which may be why its so hard for some to control.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am allergic to all sorts of things - pollen, feathers, house mites, household chemicals, enzyme washing powders, cigarette smoke... Fortunately cats and dogs don't seem to affect me. I had no noticeable problems until I was in my 20s and moved to another part of the country where there were loads of plants new to me - it was a very warm summer when many people had hay fever for the first time, and the combination seemed to trigger allergies that have been with me ever since.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

On the other side of the equation, a vet assistant that I work with has a rescue mix with allergies. She had him tested and among other things he is allergic to grass, dust mites, and... humans. Oh, sorry- technically the dander of people.


----------

